# Bei lagerwaren-grosshandel.de angemeldet- HILFE



## headhug (25 August 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mich vor ca. einer Stunde bei dieser Seite: http://www.lagerwaren-grosshandel.de angemeldet. habe jedoch den Anpekt "Jetzt Zugang kaufen" übersehen bzw. nicht wahrgenommen

Ich habe nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben und habe die E-Mail zur bestätigung des Accounts nicht bestätigt, sodass der Account noch garnicht existiert, dazu bin ich Minderjährig und kann somit keine Verträge abschließen

Meine Frage, kann mir irgendetwas passieren?


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2014)

Wenn ich Dein Vater wäre könntest Du Gefahr laufen einen granatenmäßigen Einlauf verpaßt zu bekommen.
Und von mir als Mod bekommst Du einen Einlauf weil Du anscheinend noch nicht mal den angepinnten Beitrag zu Minderjährigen gelesen hast.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnologies-chemnitz-und-minderjaehrige.43059/


----------



## passer (26 August 2014)

Nicht das dass Forum hier mit kostenfreien Domina Dienstleistungen verwechselt wird.


----------



## bernhard (9 Dezember 2014)

Weiter geht es hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-ab-11-2013-b2b-technologies-chemnitz.29381/

Thema geschlossen.


----------

